
Billionaire Paul Allen Finds Lost World War II Cruiser USS Indianapolis - jonbaer
https://news.usni.org/2017/08/19/uss-indianapolis-wreckage-found
======
Powerofmene
Wow, that is fantastic. It was such a tragedy and finding the Indianapolis'
resting place is quite a feat. Good job to all those who were involved.

